# My 9yr old burl hunter



## chippin-in (May 5, 2012)

My 9 yr old daughter went with my wife up to the country a couple weeks ago. While they were driving around the property my daughter was pointing out burls on trees. My wife had no idea what they were...lol

They got home and told me about it. I was so proud that she actually listened to something I said 

Then she went into our backyard and broke this off the small oak and brought it to me. She was all smiles...heck, so was I.

Now I have to get up there and have her show me what she found.

[attachment=5230]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2012)

She's pretty and even *looks* smart.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2012)

Beautiful daughter and a mighty proud and rightfully so father............:thewave:


----------



## CodyC (May 5, 2012)

Isn't it a wonderful feeling to know that your daughter is listening (and learning) when ol' dad is teaching?

I have to agree with Kevin that your daughter is both beautiful and looks smart, too...a very dangerous combination for the fellas. (I have two daughters)

I also have a three-year-old grandson and I'm already teaching him about "stuff." He can identify Pine trees and Red Oak trees already and knows where my hammer and nails are in the shop. I woodwork and he pounds nails....wearing his Peltor ear muffs, of course.


----------



## Graybeard (May 7, 2012)

Kids are always listening, watching and learning. Bright eyed little one there, lucky mom and dad.

Graybeard


----------



## Theburlbroker (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey just came across just and I gotta say it made me smile. I've got my friends and family looking at the trees when they go out and about now. Really awesome to be passing on knowledge and interest in these things.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 30, 2013)

It is extremely rewarding to a parent when their kiddos begin to emulate us.... except on sundays when your QB throws and interception and they cuss at the TV along with you! Then not so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

